# 270 wsm loads



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gonna start loading some rounds for my 270wsm. Just wondering what loads you guys are having luck with.
thinking about trying the 140 accubonds.. what are your opinions on these, or what other bullets would you suggest?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never loaded the 270WSM, but I have loaded and shot enough accubonds in other calibers to know that you can't go wrong with this bullet. If cost is no object, I always try the Barnes TSX as well as the Swift Scirocco. Recently I have been doing some work with the Nosler E-tip and have had great down range results with them. I have always been interested in this cartridge and would like to know how you fare with your loads as far as accuracy/velocity.------SS


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

For deer I like the SSTs in a 140 or 150 grain. The Accubonds shoot great too, I just don't think you need a bullet of that type for deer. For elk I would surely use a controlled expansion type though. My gun likes Magpro.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The extra velocity of the .270 WSM tends to stress regular cup-and-core bullets which were designed around .270 Win velocities. So I would tend to go with a bonded type. The Nosler AccuBond is engineered to replicate the performance of the famous Partition on game. And there ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

what powders are you guys having success with your wsm's?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

relaoder 17


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My buddy shoots a .270 WSM but doesnt reload. Everyone told him to buy a premium ammunition topped with a 140gr. accubond.

I witnessed two bull elk killed with that bullet this season and let me tell you, its hell on a front shoulder and whatever is behind it! :shock:

As far as performance on taking down big game, they do the job very well. If your looking for extreme accuracy, I wouldnt have a clue how they perform.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

[As far as performance on taking down big game, they do the job very well. If your looking for extreme accuracy, I wouldnt have a clue how they perform.[/quote]

My custom 338 Remington Ultra would shoot them MOA at 1000yds. My 7mm Dakota just produced a .850" 300 yrd group, so I think I would classify them as extremely accurate for a hunting bullet. I think they provide PERFECT performance; a great balance between expansion/damage and retention/penetration especially in modern high-performance cartridges.---------SS


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My plinking round is a 130 gr Sierra boat tail loaded over IMR4350, my hunting loads are either the same for deer or 150gr Partitions for elk, both do the job well.

Strangely my gun does not like those factory accubond loads as good as they do the factory partitions or my hand loads. My gun also shoots the cheap Winchester power point loads well, go figure! :shock:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> My custom 338 Remington Ultra would shoot them MOA at 1000yds.


 -)O(- Honestly... thats almost scary good shooting! :shock:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

140 Gr Accubond
Magpro Powder
Win Mag primers

This has been a great combination in my Savage 270 WSM. Hopefully it will work well for me this weekend!

Mark


----------

